# its sunday what schwinns did we find this week??? 4-13-14



## vintage2wheel (Apr 13, 2014)

its sunday what prewar/vintage Schwinn bikes/parts/history did we find this week???

I won a badge lot with some rare ovals in it at Copake but that's about it...

post some pics and tell us the story behind the find...


----------



## sloar (Apr 13, 2014)

I found this new world the other day. I have a thread on it. cleaned it up a bit for craigslist. Forks were bent, but i straightened them a bit. Got the new departure 2 speed working. I'll do more if it doesnt sell.


----------



## sloar (Apr 13, 2014)

more pics,


----------



## GTs58 (Apr 13, 2014)

No bikes found but I did manage to find a NOS two year only, *one model only color*, Schwinn deluxe crash rail seat.


----------



## sloar (Apr 13, 2014)

a quick cleanup on the rear hub. new departure model d, revealed nice chrome, no flaking or rust.


----------



## Tim the Skid (Apr 13, 2014)

*two weeks in a row two ladies cruisers*

last week it was the 1950 Hollywood, this weekend I found this original 59/60 Debutante on craigslist. It should clean up real well.


----------



## rollfaster (Apr 14, 2014)

*Great find*



Tim the Skid said:


> last week it was the 1950 Hollywood, this weekend I found this original 59/60 Debutante on craigslist. It should clean up real well.




These debutante bikes when found are useally missing something like the headlights or racks and this one looks complete and very nice. Like the powder blue/ white color combo too. Congrads.


----------



## bobdenver1961 (Apr 14, 2014)

*1961 Corvette*

Found this '61 Corvette on CL. It's from the year that I was born. Should clean up nice.


----------



## Tim the Skid (Apr 14, 2014)

*clean corvette!*

looks pretty clean already, should really pop when you get done rubbin' on it. nice find!


----------



## scrubbinrims (Apr 14, 2014)

I bought this LaSalle C-model at Copake.
Probably the greasiest, oiliest bike I have ever purchased and hoping that its been protected from the elements as such all these years.
I'm going to need some new tires.
Chris


----------



## Tim the Skid (Apr 14, 2014)

*and maybe recover the seat....*

I really like that bike. I can't wait to see it after you clean it up.


----------



## rollfaster (Apr 14, 2014)

*All of you guys did great this week!*

All great finds. I wish I was that lucky. And bob, Congrads on finding that sweet radiant green corvette. Rob.


----------



## Oldnut (Apr 14, 2014)

*Found a schwinn today? Me?*

Went to a odd bicycle shop to pick up some parts this was laying in the back it's rough but picked it up right








 has a set of balloon rims couldn't leave it alone for long late 50s bike? Big headbadge


----------



## Ozark Flyer (Apr 14, 2014)

Great find.  Thats probably the next bike I need in my collection.  Congrats
Dan



scrubbinrims said:


> I bought this LaSalle C-model at Copake.
> Probably the greasiest, oiliest bike I have ever purchased and hoping that its been protected from the elements as such all these years.
> I'm going to need some new tires.
> Chris
> View attachment 146737


----------



## spoker (Apr 14, 2014)

the jag has the tank with the factory notch for the cables,ya dont see it that much


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Apr 14, 2014)

*LaSalle C-model at Copake*

NICE FIND! KINDA RARE!
WAS  THE LaSalle C-model AN AUCTION BIKE?
WHAT VALUE WOULD YOU PUT ON IT?
I HAVE SEEN ANOTHER JUST LIKE IT A FRIENDS.


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Apr 14, 2014)

scrubbinrims said:


> I bought this LaSalle C-model at Copake.
> Probably the greasiest, oiliest bike I have ever purchased and hoping that its been protected from the elements as such all these years.
> I'm going to need some new tires.
> Chris
> View attachment 146737




Is that a bc117?

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## scrubbinrims (Apr 14, 2014)

WES PINCHOT said:


> NICE FIND! KINDA RARE!
> WAS  THE LaSalle C-model AN AUCTION BIKE?
> WHAT VALUE WOULD YOU PUT ON IT?
> I HAVE SEEN ANOTHER JUST LIKE IT A FRIENDS.




Wes,

It was on ebay a few weeks back, but at my purchase during the swap meet, I wasn't aware of that ending price, which was skewed by pick up only and some other factors anyway.
I reached a deal with the seller with a partial trade with what I was comfortable in paying in looking it over live in front of me and not wanting to make a long 18 hour journey without something cool to take back with me to work on.
What do these typically go for, you're the Schwinn guy?
The crank pegs it at a '37 and the Troxel flower stamped saddle is quite good, just not depicted nor is the rack it came with.

Chris


----------



## GTs58 (Apr 14, 2014)

I'm baffled. So new tires and wheels were put on that 59 Jag and you didn't take the time (2 min.) to flip the front fender?   lol


----------



## Oldnut (Apr 14, 2014)

GTs58 said:


> I'm baffled. So new tires and wheels were put on that 59 Jag and you didn't take the time (2 min.) to flip the front fender?   lol




It was raining out,the wheels came with the bike,had about 20 mins time in it,flip the fenders? I'll roll them later never rolled stainless fenders what I've seen repairs on stainless fenders look worse than if you left them alone


----------



## Ozark Flyer (Apr 14, 2014)

*Stainless Fenders o my new find*

I picked this Motobike up from Frankster.  The fenders were dented up pretty bad with lots of scratches and pretty dull finish.  Nothing but lots of time and buffing compound but you can get them back in decent shape.


----------



## Tim the Skid (Apr 14, 2014)

*looking good!*

Dan, that bike is looking better every time you post a picture of it.  I still need to send you the sign resto guy's contact info.  Tim


----------



## vintage2wheel (Apr 16, 2014)

*nice*



scrubbinrims said:


> I bought this LaSalle C-model at Copake.
> Probably the greasiest, oiliest bike I have ever purchased and hoping that its been protected from the elements as such all these years.
> I'm going to need some new tires.
> Chris
> View attachment 146737




killer  C mod chris


----------



## Oldnut (Apr 16, 2014)

Oldnut said:


> Went to a odd bicycle shop to pick up some parts this was laying in the back it's rough but picked it up rightView attachment 146752View attachment 146753View attachment 146754View attachment 146755 has a set of balloon rims couldn't leave it alone for long late 50s bike? Big headbadge




As gt58 posted the frt fender is wrong well ha it was so changed it around big balloon tires with middleweight fenders are close fitting but look great 

 looks like it was like that for long time...


----------



## GTs58 (Apr 16, 2014)

That looks a heck of a lot better! And the balloon tires really look good on that. A reincarnation of the 54-55 Balloon Jag.


----------

